# Router Lift Question



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a Dewalt 621 (plunge) router . I am considering getting the Rockler Router Table and a some kind of Router Lift. What Lifts should I be looking for?

Thanks,
Chuck


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Chuck

You can buy a lift kit for your DeWalt router for about 89.oo dollars but you may not want to disable the plunge part of your router... 

I would suggest you just buy a router that has it built in,, you can get the New Craftsman combo kit for 100.oo dollars and you get a new plunge router base and a standard base that you can use in your router table..

The New CR comes with VS and a light built in.. plus you can adjust it from the top side of the router table...

You can't have to many routers 

Why spend 90.oo for some threaded rod and nuts when you can have so much more for just a little bit more ,about 10.oo dollars more..


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00005JRJR


===========



twilite said:


> I have a Dewalt 621 (plunge) router . I am considering getting the Rockler Router Table and a some kind of Router Lift. What Lifts should I be looking for?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chuck


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

bobj13 has great ideas - but if you want to spend the money - Woodpecker has some great router lift kits - but they are about $200 +. 
http://www.woodpeck.com/index.html


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi Chuck,
Check this one out...

http://www.jointech.com/smartliftdigital.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Larry

"Have you hugged your pet today" ?

No, but I did find him in some walnut and his buddy also..

see beow..

==========



Fourleftpaws said:


> bobj13 has great ideas - but if you want to spend the money - Woodpecker has some great router lift kits - but they are about $200 +.
> http://www.woodpeck.com/index.html


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

twilite said:


> I have a Dewalt 621 (plunge) router . I am considering getting the Rockler Router Table and a some kind of Router Lift. What Lifts should I be looking for?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chuck


Thanks all for your replys. Seems the more reading I do, the more confused I get (easy to do). Your posts have raised another question. Which is better on a router table for permanent installation, a plunge with springs removed, or a non plunge router? I'm thinking I would use my DW621 for freehand work and maybe a 3+ HP router for the table. What do you think?

Chuck L.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Chuck,

You'll find that that particular question is a toss up with many members.

IMHO, best to a plunge router with the springs removed. Others prefer a fixed base. 

Just my $0.02 worth


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks Ken, your opinion is valued. Would like to hear from others with the pros & cons of each type router

Chuck L.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Chuck

The other guy on the other side of the fence 

Sometimes you need power for hand plunge router jobs, once you take out the springs that's it, you no longer have a plunge router..  most routers can be pop out of the router table and use the plate that you have it bolted to ..BUT once the springs are gone why pop it out...it's now a router for the table only  it's like cutting off your legs to me... 



=========


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

I bought a Triton 2.25hp router. It's designed to make it very easy to remove the spring... takes all of about 30 seconds. Oh, and it's adjustable from above the table.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I have the Triton 2 1/4 mounted on my table and I didn't take the springs out. Works great for me.


----------



## twilite (Nov 29, 2008)

George,
Do you use a lift, or do you take the router out of the table to change bits?

Chuck


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Larry
> 
> "Have you hugged your pet today" ?
> 
> ...


Bob, that's some slow-moving dog to be engulfed in a walnut tree!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ralph

Very true 

Mother nature has pets also,, and sometimes she keeps a picture of them in the best way she can... 


=====


Ralph Barker said:


> Bob, that's some slow-moving dog to be engulfed in a walnut tree!


----------

